# Theory! Good, bad and ugly!!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So when I first picked up my guitar, one of my goals for myself was to learn as much theory as I could about everything and anything. Over the course of 5 years my requirements have changed.

For example I was trying to learn the minor harmonic and melodic scales but when the hell am I going to need these scales that I am struggling with.
le 
I have enough basic theory skills under my belt now so that I can improvise, play major and minor pentatonic, 3 NPS major and minor scales, techniques and a few rhythm skills. 

I was so disciplined with myself and was adamant that I should learn certain things. I am sure I could of learned a lot more stuff that I would never use. Why take up room for rent in brain with useless knowledge. I was having melt downs thinking if I didn't learn certain things and be extremely proficient in everything there is to know about theory that I would be a failure as a guitar player!

NOW.................

I have decided not stress about the learning process so much and now I am learning cover tunes and having more fun. 

I do try to take the knowledge that I have acquired and put it to use. Like for instance why does this D major for instance work in this song. What chords are they using in this song and how does it relate to the Dmajor chord. I just analyze the songs I am learning and that in itself is fun and not as overwhelming. 


How have your guitar goals changed over the course of time?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I once asked a top level professional who is skilled in improvisation in many genres, "what are you thinking when you are improvising... are you thinking in terms of scales and chords and what works over what?"

The guy has a masters degree in music, has played all over the world playing the most difficult music written. He knows theory to its full depth of understanding.

His response to my question, "I hear the music in my head and it comes out my fingers..." So he thinks nothing in terms of theory when he is playing.

However, it's a lifetime of learning and applying theory that advanced him to the point that it's second nature to him. He is free to go anywhere that his imagination takes him, and is not bound by memorization, patterns, and regurgitated licks.

Can you get to that place without understanding theory? Sure, there are player examples of that, however relatively few and they are mostly dedicated to a single musical style or genre.

Understanding theory will advance a player faster and is time well spent. However, when learning theory it is key to practice applying it in real musical context, not just buzzing through patterns.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@dradlin...very well written. I have heard several other musicians (in interviews, books) state virtually the same as you are writing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

To dradlin's point, it's like learning a new language, once you're fluent you can say what you feel or what's on your mind more eloquently than if you just know a couple of phrases to "get by". However like learning a new language you do it gradually and get better as you go. At least that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I passed the Royal Conservatory of Music's Advanced Rudiments with honours. That was back in 2006 and I was studying classical flute pretty seriously. I've forgotten most of it by now I'm sure.


----------



## jjpinpin (Aug 5, 2009)

Some of the best players had very little theory knowledge, my understanding is that django knew very little theory but he knew the sounds of every note and he knew what sounds he liked, so his playing was based largely on feel.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

jjpinpin said:


> Some of the best players had very little theory knowledge, my understanding is that django knew very little theory but he knew the sounds of every note and he knew what sounds he liked, so his playing was based largely on feel.


I'm not Django and I never will be, so it's my working understandings of fundamental music theory that helps me colour inside the lines yet playing outside of the box.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dradlin said:


> I'm not Django and I never will be, so it's my working understandings of fundamental music theory that *helps me colour inside the lines yet playing outside of the box.*


Well written!! Worthy of being a signature.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I speak English. I also play music. I no sooner consciously think of grammar, punctuation, definitions, syntax, or inflections, as I converse with others, as I consciously think of music theory as I improvise. Those learned things, whether they be by written, auditory, or tactile/motor means, or a combination of those means, become parts of "it just happens, man".

Peace, Mooh.

Edit...Weird, the second part of this post disappeared. I'll try to repost later.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I speak English. I also play music. I no sooner consciously think of grammar, punctuation, definitions, syntax, or inflections, as I converse with others, as I consciously think of music theory as I improvise. Those learned things, whether they be by written, auditory, or tactile/motor means, or a combination of those means, become parts of "it just happens, man".
> 
> Peace, Mooh.
> 
> Edit...Weird, the second part of this post disappeared. I'll try to repost later.


Very good analogy--and it does fit.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

At the end of the day if the guitar is not fun anymore, you are doing something very wrong. Theory is great, having all the scales is awesome, but it has to be fun otherwise whats the point?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> At the end of the day if the guitar is not fun anymore, you are doing something very wrong. Theory is great, having all the scales is awesome, but it has to be fun otherwise whats the point?


Mostly agreed.

Music is joy, but joy is rarely a default position without at least a little effort. One has to earn that fun by investing effort.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

